# Τα κορυφαία 10 σημάδια εξέλιξης στο σύγχρονο άνθρωπο



## Costas (Oct 12, 2010)

http://listverse.com/2009/01/05/top-10-signs-of-evolution-in-modern-man/


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2010)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον και διαφωτιστικό.

Η *ανατριχίλα* είναι συνέπεια του ρίγους, το οποίο είναι μια αντίδραση στην ξαφνική πτώση της θερμοκρασίας.

Το αίσθημα ψύχους προκαλεί τη συστολή τόσο των μυών που βρίσκονται κάτω από το δέρμα, με αποτέλεσμα να παράγεται θερμότητα και να διατηρείται η εσωτερική θερμοκρασία, όσο και των ορθωτήρων μυών των τριχών, που βρίσκονται στη βάση της ρίζας κάθε τρίχας.

Οι αντιδράσεις αυτές προκαλούν διόγκωση του δέρματος, το "*ανασήκωμα της τρίχας*". Αυτό συμβαίνει ακόμα και σε περιοχές που δεν καλύπτονται με τρίχωμα, κατάλοιπο του μακρινού μας παρελθόντος, όταν οι πρόγονοί μας ήταν δασύτριχοι.

Η συστολή των ορθωτήρων μυών και η διόγκωση της πυκνής τριχοφυΐας δημιουργεί ένα θερμομονωτικό αέρινο σάκο γύρω από το σώμα. Ρίγος προκαλείται κι από έντονες συγκινήσεις όπως ο φόβος.

Πρόκειται και πάλι για κατάλοιπο του παρελθόντος. Η ανόρθωση των τριχών χρησίμευε στον πρωτόγονο άνθρωπο για να τον κάνει να δείχνει πιο τρομακτικός και να φοβίζει τους εχθρούς του, όπως συμβαίνει σήμερα σε πολλά ζώα.​
Λίγη ορολογία από το Focus. Άρχισα από την κορυφή.


----------

